# Newbie Info/Tips!! Read before posting a question!



## Kindbud

Alright I decide to make a tread on Outside growing with 
stuff like How to Top plants/Lst, Sex Determinaton, Nutes 
andFerts, And Personal idears/tips.....etc. I used some pic 
from this web site in this tread! So thanks for lettin me use 
them and if you have a problem with me using them just let 
me or a mod no and they will be removed! Alright hear we go!


__________________________________________________

#1 *Determining Sex Of Marijuana** By:Kindbud* 






*How to tell the difference in a male and female (above)*







*This is a male plant(above)*








*Difference in a male and female plant (above)*








*Male *
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is a Male plant [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In its flowering stage.[/font]




*



*​*Hermaphrodite*
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Very unusual but happens sometimes.
This is a plant that has both sexes.[/font][/font]




[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*



*
*Female*
[/font]This is a female plant in its 
flowering stage. 


I hope this helped all yall newbies 
with Determining the sex of your plants!


----------



## Kindbud

#2 *How To Top Or LST Your Plants* 

Big thanks to Mutt and The Brothers Grunt used some of yalls 
pics and info on topping!

*Part 1: How to do it/Info **By: The Brothers Grunt* 



Topping

The most used way to prune marijuana is topping. Topping is removing the main growth shoots. After this is done, the plant will direct all of its energy into the two nearest growth shoots, and you will get two new shoots instead of the one you chopped off. Side branches will get a chance to catch up since the top shoots will stop growing for a few days while the side branches continue to grow. The end results will be a more bushier plant with more main bud sites. 


The Fim Technique

Fimming is almost like topping. Instead of cutting off the entire top shoot, you only clip the top 60% or so of the growth tip a kind of "hair cut". This has the same effect as topping, but since you don't remove the growth tip you keep that also, this can sometimes even give more than 3 extra grow tips. 


LST (Low Stress Traning)

LST or Low Stress Training are ways to bend the plant without harming it, so the primary growth tips are lower than the secondary growth on the plant. Since LST does not harm the plant, growth is not stunted for a few days like it is using other techniques. When this is done it will regulate its growth hormones and the side branches that were not in the light will start to catch up fast resulting in more bushy, lower plant, and many side shoots. Making this ideal for indoor growing or hiding plants outside or changing their appearances




*Part 2: Pics Of LST* 


These are Mutt's and The Brothers Grunt Pic of 
their LST Plants (full tread in General Indoor Growing)


Mutts Pic of LST














You can see from the pics Above and Below How 
LST Makes a Plant Look Different, Bend, Take up 
less space, Etc. And you can get an idea of how 
you want to do yours or how they did theirs! 

The Brothers Grunt Lst Pic 


















*Part 3: Topping Pic* 

The Brothers Grunt Pics Of Topping







Above You See the top of a plant and the pointer is 
Indicating wear to pinch/cut the top of the plant off.


----------



## Kindbud

#3 *Nutes And Ferts for Outside and Indoor Usage *

*What Nutes And Ferts Should You Use?*
I Have compiled a bunch of facts and questions that multple People have asked and what the answers wear and some other things!! (Every thing is taken out of previous threads) 



*First A commonly asked question what nutes and ferts should I use?* 


*Mutts Answer For Nutes And Ferts:* Fox Farms makes a great trio pack organic fert for soil see through a whole grow. and Superthrive only 1 tsp. per gallon. Only use it in the veg. stage. No more than 1X a week. 
Note: Superthrive is not a fertilizer, it is a supplement. It is to be used with a fertilizer. 

*Hicks Answer For Nutes And Ferts: *I 'never' use super thrive, nor do I foliar feed, _unless_ I am trying to correct a defficiency. Fox Farms products are very good, I'm being slowley converted from my old standby....."Age Old" products. Which I've used for years. A good product, but I'm finding FF to be even more to my likeing. High N for veg and high P for flowering.

*Kindbuds Answer For Nutes And Ferts:* When I grow usally dont use that much Nutes or Ferts. Unless I have a defficiency (like Hick said). If I do I use Fox Farm (FF)...........I have heard very good things about "Age Old" From mulitple people including Hick and some local growers and "Super thrive" I have never used ether but have heard good things about them from mostly Mutt. And as Hick said "High N for veg and high P for flowering". One bad thing about fox farms though you may have to order it is you dont live in California! My little tip is go to your local growing shop and ask for Ferts and Nutes they will know What you will need Or go to http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com to find a dealer near you (If anyone eles wants me to put an Answer for nutes and ferts passage just pm me and it will put it in).

*Pic of Ferts And Nutes* 













Just some of the Nutes and Ferts and Supplements.​








*Part 2: When to use Nutes and Ferts! *

When to use nutes and ferts. Personaly like I said I dont use that many Ferts or Nutes. But this is for the Beginners and people that have questions about them that want to use Nutes and Ferts. *First* *DO NOT USE!!* Ferts or nutes on sproutlings wait at least 3 weeks before using nutes or ferts on them(Note: If you do not you could kill your plant or burn it!) *Second* *READ The Directions!* On the bag/bottle of nutes or ferts or supplements. *Third Do Not Over Dose* Like I said read the bag for usage info Do not use ferts or nutes more then once a week. (If you want me to add anything in PM me Mutt, Hick or TBG Feel free to add stuff in) 



*Part 3: Ferts And Nutes To Stay Away From!*

 I have compiled a list of ferts and nutes to not use on 
your marijuana plants! These Ferts and Nutes include: ALL 
TYPES OF MIRACLE GRO, Need help on some more add freely


----------



## Kindbud

#4 Soils

Their is no one type of soil that you have to use to grow marijuana 
you can use peat moss, fox farms, or any other type of potting soil to
grow your grow their are many different types and price ranges so its 
all up to you and everyone has their own liking


----------

